# Piedra Wood Warning



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Isn't the suggested line below the eye the left side of the right channel anyways? Glad you made it out.


----------



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

Glad you made it out ok! I heard the whole story from Josh yesterday. Another group and I ran that stretch a couple weeks ago. If I remember correctly, before I left to run it, I looked at the AWA description which said there was a log in the left channel. When we scouted the run, I looked for it and couldn't even find it from the right scouting bank. Maybe the island obstructed the view of the log. Anyway, we ran left. It sounds like that log may be a semi-permenant fixture in the rapid. Of course with the debris continually filling in the rapid, I wouldn't be surprised to find anything in there at any time. There's no metion of any logs in CRC, so it must be more recent. 

This log must be well hidden, so heads up. Glad you made it ok!


----------



## Barry Chamberlain (Apr 29, 2007)

Some previous posts mentioned wood in the right channel and recommended the left channel. The opposite is now true! Be Safe


----------



## cemartin (Oct 11, 2003)

cemartin said:


> If I remember correctly, before I left to run it, I looked at the AWA description which said there was a log in the left channel. When we scouted the run, I looked for it and couldn't even find it from the right scouting bank. Maybe the island obstructed the view of the log. Anyway, we ran left.


I just looked over my post and I realized that I meant to say we ran right. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## boatingshrink (Apr 11, 2004)

The line to the left of the island is more fun/creeky and not for rubber.At the bottom of the slot is a river wide thinner log that at around 1000 was definately ok to boof. be careful and hit it you want to up the thrill factor a little.


----------

